# Ben E King passes away



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The man behind one of my favourite classic songs "Stand by me" has passed away Ben E king At age 76:rubeyes:


----------



## 480dad (Jan 22, 2015)

Great song indeed.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

One of my favourites


----------

